# Mead made simple



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Got this from a web site that I hang out on. Looks easy and like it'd be pretty good too. Enjoy.

Ancient Spiced Orange Mead

It is so simple to make and you can make it without much equipment and with a multitude of variations. This could be a first Mead for the novice as it is almost fool proof. It is a bit unorthodox but it has never failed me or the friends I have shared it with. Wikdwaze, you might like this one better than your Chaucer's since it will be sweet, complex and tasty.

1 gallon batch

3 1/2 lbs Clover or your choice honey or blend (will finish sweet)
1 Large orange (later cut in eights or smaller rind and all)
1 small handful of raisins (25 if you count but more or less ok)
1 stick of cinnamon
1 whole clove ( or 2 if you like - these are potent critters)
optional (a pinch of nutmeg and allspice )( very small )
1 teaspoon of Fleishmann's bread yeast ( now don't get holy on me--- after all this is an ancient mead and that's all we had back then)
Balance water to one gallon

Process:

Use a clean 1 gallon carboy

Dissolve honey in some warm water and put in carboy

Wash orange well to remove any pesticides and slice in eights --add orange (you can push em through opening big boy -- rinds included -- its ok for this mead -- take my word for it -- ignore the experts)

Put in raisins, clove, cinnamon stick, any optional ingredients and fill to 3 inches from the top with cold water. ( need room for some foam -- you can top off with more water after the first few day frenzy)

Shake the heck out of the jug with top on, of course. This is your sophisticated aeration process.

When at room temperature in your kitchen, put in 1 teaspoon of bread yeast. ( No you don't have to rehydrate it first-- the ancients didn't even have that word in their vocabulary-- just put it in and give it a gentle swirl or not)(The yeast can fight for their own territory)

Install water airlock. Put in dark place. It will start working immediately or in an hour. (Don't use grandma's bread yeast she bought years before she passed away in the 90's)( Wait 3 hours before you panic or call me) After major foaming stops in a few days add some water and then keep your hands off of it. (Don't shake it! Don't mess with them yeastees! Let them alone except its okay to open your cabinet to smell every once in a while.

Racking --- Don't you dare
additional feeding --- NO NO
More stirring or shaking -- Your not listening, don't touch

After 2 months and maybe a few days it will slow down to a stop and clear all by itself. (How about that) (You are not so important after all) Then you can put a hose in with a small cloth filter on the end into the clear part and siphon off the golden nectar. If you wait long enough even the oranges will sink to the bottom but I never waited that long. If it is clear it is ready. You don't need a cold basement. It does better in a kitchen in the dark. (Like in a cabinet) likes a little heat (70-80). If it didn't work out... you screwed up and didn't read my instructions (or used grandma's bread yeast she bought years before she passed away) . If it didn't work out then take up another hobby. Mead is not for you. It is too complicated.
If you were successful, which I am 99% certain you will be, then enjoy your mead. When you get ready to make different mead you will probably have to unlearn some of these practices I have taught you, but hey--- This recipe and procedure works with these ingredients so don't knock it. It was your first mead. It was my tenth. Sometimes, even the experts can forget all they know and make good ancient mead.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay what is Mead??


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I'm with Leo... :withstupid: ???

Mead??? :eyeroll:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Mead is Honey wine. People have been making it for thousands of years. If you've never had it then you don't know what you're missing. It's gooooood stuff. 
:beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

What's a carboy?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Never mind, I looked it up!

http://www.leeners.com/ferment1.html


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You have to wait 2 months? I may have to try it!!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Mead is a alchohalic beverage made from fermented honey and water. I dont know if you would need more gear but my dad brews bear as a hobbie maybe he can make some of this.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I tried a form of mead while out camping.It was distilled and tasted pretty harsh.Found out it was also flamable.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Found out it was also flamable.


Going in or coming out!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

mallard said:


> I tried a form of mead while out camping.It was distilled and tasted pretty harsh.Found out it was also flamable.


That WASN'T mead. Mead is of a low enough alcohol content that it won't burn and you don't distill it. Mead is like beer or wine, not like liquor. I'm sure you could make a form of whiskey from honey but you'd not call it mead.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> > Found out it was also flamable.
> 
> 
> Going in or coming out!! :lol: :lol:


Now that is funny


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

TN.Frank said:


> mallard said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a form of mead while out camping.It was distilled and tasted pretty harsh.Found out it was also flamable.
> ...


Like I said,it was distilled.It was like a really strong whiskey!A buddy took a shot and couldnt handle it.He spit into the fire and a 2'flame shot up.4 curl,both :lol: .


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea alchohal usually is flamable. :wink:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The other stuff I make will burn too until I cut it down to 80 proof,LOL. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

gooseboy said:


> Yea alchohal usually is flamable. :wink:


Not usually.It has to have a high alchohol content before it is flamable.Nice try kid :wink: .


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

High alchohal contact are you trying to talk fancy? Whats that supposed to mean? Yes alchohal is flammable.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Well gooseboy you are right,pure alchohol is flamable.So is most any booze over 80%.The fact is most consumable alchohol is not.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well i didnt say booze i said alchohol. :wink:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

....and you spelled it wrong each time, too. :roll:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

gaddyshooter said:


> ....and you spelled it wrong each time, too. :roll:


Yep and you also shouldnt start a sentence with and but if you did you should of capatalized it and you didnt need a comma after time.


----------

